# Fancy donating to a good cause?



## NaughTTy

Hi All,

Sorry for the long post but this one is very close to my heart 

As a lot of you will already know, my daughter suffers from a metabolic disorder called Kearnes Sayer Syndrome - a rare genetic disease that destroys organs around the body. Among many other problems she has been deafblind for several years - Profoundly deaf at 3 1/2 and registered blind a few years later.

At 13 she is doing pretty well (considering they told us she would die at 3!), helped in no small way by the amazing work of a charity organisation called Sense. They have been fantastic in fighting for Saskia to the get the education she deserves and in providing teaching, information and support to us as a family as well as her teachers, carers and friends.

Now to the reason for my post....My brother-in-law Tim, in a moment of madness, has decided to run the London Marathon on April 13th '08 and will be raising money for Sense. His target is Â£2620 which will obviously take some doing, so I thought I would be really cheeky and ask on here if anyone would like to donate to help him achieve his total 

Obviously there is no obligation to do this, especially if you don't know me, but every little helps so please give any amount you wish. Donating is easy via the Justgiving page setup by Tim:

http://www.justgiving.com/timewbank

Thanks in advance for any contributions 

P.S. Yes I know it should be me doing the running but I'm afraid I discovered many years ago that I'm really crap at running long distances :wink: :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy

Thanks Ian...and no way :wink: :roll:


----------



## timewbank

Thank you to Peter and Ian for your generosity. I shall post updates on my training progress if you guys are interested.


----------



## timewbank

Thanks also to Rob. I shall be out on the roads and paths around Brampton tomorrow morning getting some more of those miles in. :twisted:


----------



## robokn

Could this be made a sticky as alot less worth things have been made a sticky and then as new people join they may feel inclined to donate, Or even a charity supported by the TTOC or even the forum


----------



## NaughTTy

robokn said:


> Could this be made a sticky as alot less worth things have been made a sticky and then as new people join they may feel inclined to donate, Or even a charity supported by the TTOC or even the forum


Nice idea Rob - doubt it will happen but you never know 

P.S. Hello Tim!!


----------



## ObiWan

Hi Paul, I don't trust tinternet for making payments. If you pm me your home address I will send you a cheque for a donation


----------



## HighTT

timewbank said:


> I shall post updates on my training progress if you guys are interested.


I would only really be interested in hearing about Paul suffer and sweat :twisted: :lol: :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

HighTT said:


> timewbank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shall post updates on my training progress if you guys are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> I would only really be interested in hearing about Paul suffer and sweat :twisted: :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

 :roll:

Never gonna happen Ian - sorry to disappoint :wink:


----------



## timewbank

Thanks for the donation Geoff. It would be good to have Paul along for a few runs but just a cheer on the day will do for me.


----------



## NaughTTy

timewbank said:


> Thanks for the donation Geoff. It would be good to have Paul along for a few runs but just a cheer on the day will do for me.


You really wouldn't want my general state of unfitness dragging you backwards :wink:

P.S. Geoff is a work colleague - not on here


----------



## Hilly10

PM me your address and will send a donation :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

Hilly10 said:


> PM me your address and will send a donation :wink:


PM sent

Many thanks


----------



## NaughTTy

NaughTTy said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM me your address and will send a donation :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> PM sent
> 
> Many thanks
Click to expand...

Thanks for your donation Paul - much appreciated


----------



## NaughTTy

Thanks Penny 

....still not doing it though :roll: :wink: :-*


----------



## phodge

We've still got plenty of time to guilt trip you into it!! :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

phodge said:


> We've still got plenty of time to guilt trip you into it!! :wink:


 :roll: :lol:


----------



## timewbank

Thank you Penny for your support. As I have said before, the support is not only good news for SENSE but also keeps me motivated with the training. I shall be seeing Paul in the next couple of weeks and see what I can do to encourage him to join me. Not holding my breath though!


----------



## clived

NaughTTy said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could this be made a sticky as alot less worth things have been made a sticky and then as new people join they may feel inclined to donate, Or even a charity supported by the TTOC or even the forum
> 
> 
> 
> Nice idea Rob - doubt it will happen but you never know
> 
> P.S. Hello Tim!!
Click to expand...

Seeing as Jae is still ignoring my weeks old request for me to not be a moderator any more, happy to do so


----------



## NaughTTy

clived said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could this be made a sticky as alot less worth things have been made a sticky and then as new people join they may feel inclined to donate, Or even a charity supported by the TTOC or even the forum
> 
> 
> 
> Nice idea Rob - doubt it will happen but you never know
> 
> P.S. Hello Tim!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seeing as Jae is still ignoring my weeks old request for me to not be a moderator any more, happy to do so
Click to expand...

   Many thanks Clive - very good of you.

See Jae is continuing his distant management of his Forum then :?


----------



## ObiWan

Sorry Paul, almost forgot. Cheque sent today........... good luck


----------



## NaughTTy

ObiWan said:


> Sorry Paul, almost forgot. Cheque sent today........... good luck


Excellent Barry - many thanks.

Quick update:
We're up to nearly Â£1000 already (from here, my work and family) so Tim is incredibly pleased with how well this has been supported. Thanks again to everyone who has donated so far - we are really grateful. We'll be seeing someone from Sense tomorrow so we'll be sure to let her know how generous everyone has been 

Paul


----------



## NaughTTy

Cheque received today Barry 

Thanks again,
Paul


----------



## Guest

NaughTTy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry for the long post but this one is very close to my heart
> 
> As a lot of you will already know, my daughter suffers from a metabolic disorder called Kearnes Sayer Syndrome - a rare genetic disease that destroys organs around the body. Among many other problems she has been deafblind for several years - Profoundly deaf at 3 1/2 and registered blind a few years later.
> 
> At 13 she is doing pretty well (considering they told us she would die at 3!), helped in no small way by the amazing work of a charity organisation called Sense. They have been fantastic in fighting for Saskia to the get the education she deserves and in providing teaching, information and support to us as a family as well as her teachers, carers and friends.
> 
> Now to the reason for my post....My brother-in-law Tim, in a moment of madness, has decided to run the London Marathon next year and will be raising money for Sense. His target is Â£2620 which will obviously take some doing, so I thought I would be really cheeky and ask on here if anyone would like to donate to help him achieve his total
> 
> Obviously there is no obligation to do this, especially if you don't know me, but every little helps so please give any amount you wish. Donating is easy via the Justgiving page setup by Tim:
> 
> http://www.justgiving.com/timewbank
> 
> Thanks in advance for any contributions
> 
> P.S. Yes I know it should be me doing the running but I'm afraid I discovered many years ago that I'm really crap at running long distances :wink: :roll:


If you wanna do the run, i'll do it with ya.


----------



## Guest

DUO3 NAN said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry for the long post but this one is very close to my heart
> 
> As a lot of you will already know, my daughter suffers from a metabolic disorder called Kearnes Sayer Syndrome - a rare genetic disease that destroys organs around the body. Among many other problems she has been deafblind for several years - Profoundly deaf at 3 1/2 and registered blind a few years later.
> 
> At 13 she is doing pretty well (considering they told us she would die at 3!), helped in no small way by the amazing work of a charity organisation called Sense. They have been fantastic in fighting for Saskia to the get the education she deserves and in providing teaching, information and support to us as a family as well as her teachers, carers and friends.
> 
> Now to the reason for my post....My brother-in-law Tim, in a moment of madness, has decided to run the London Marathon next year and will be raising money for Sense. His target is Â£2620 which will obviously take some doing, so I thought I would be really cheeky and ask on here if anyone would like to donate to help him achieve his total
> 
> Obviously there is no obligation to do this, especially if you don't know me, but every little helps so please give any amount you wish. Donating is easy via the Justgiving page setup by Tim:
> 
> http://www.justgiving.com/timewbank
> 
> Thanks in advance for any contributions
> 
> P.S. Yes I know it should be me doing the running but I'm afraid I discovered many years ago that I'm really crap at running long distances :wink: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> If you wanna do the run, i'll do it with ya.
Click to expand...

In fact, F*** it, another Â£200 if you do it too, and i'll do it with you.


----------



## NaughTTy

DUO3 NAN said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you wanna do the run, i'll do it with ya.
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, F*** it, another Â£200 if you do it too, and i'll do it with you.
Click to expand...

You have PM Grant :wink:

Many thanks to Rob, Grant and GEM for their donations yesterday. We are truly grateful for everyone's generosity


----------



## Guest

NaughTTy said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you wanna do the run, i'll do it with ya.
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, F*** it, another Â£200 if you do it too, and i'll do it with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have PM Grant :wink:
> 
> Many thanks to Rob, Grant and GEM for their donations yesterday. We are truly grateful for everyone's generosity
Click to expand...

Your Welcome.
Like i said in the pm i sent you, anyone that has the patience and heart to stick in there like you do deserves good karma.

I've contacted some friends so dont be surprised if you get some more donations in the next few weeks from people you dont know, or have never heard of, hopefully take you past the amount your hoping to raise.

Grant.


----------



## NaughTTy

Thanks James - very grateful for your donation


----------



## A3DFU

NaughTTy said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could this be made a sticky as alot less worth things have been made a sticky and then as new people join they may feel inclined to donate, Or even a charity supported by the TTOC or even the forum
> 
> 
> 
> Nice idea Rob - doubt it will happen but you never know
> 
> P.S. Hello Tim!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seeing as Jae is still ignoring my weeks old request for me to not be a moderator any more, happy to do so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many thanks Clive - very good of you.
> 
> See Jae is continuing his distant management of his Forum then :?
Click to expand...

And now we know why Jae needed to ignore you 

If you PM your addy Paul, I'll post a cheque


----------



## NaughTTy

A3DFU said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clived said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could this be made a sticky as alot less worth things have been made a sticky and then as new people join they may feel inclined to donate, Or even a charity supported by the TTOC or even the forum
> 
> 
> 
> Nice idea Rob - doubt it will happen but you never know
> 
> P.S. Hello Tim!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seeing as Jae is still ignoring my weeks old request for me to not be a moderator any more, happy to do so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many thanks Clive - very good of you.
> 
> See Jae is continuing his distant management of his Forum then :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now we know why Jae needed to ignore you
> 
> If you PM your addy Paul, I'll post a cheque
Click to expand...

Wonderful Dani. Thanks very much 

pm on its way...


----------



## A3DFU

NaughTTy said:


> pm on its way...


will sort it tonight


----------



## John-H

PM me your address Paul and I'll send you a cheque. I started with the website but they seem to take a 5% cut and they want to know your inside leg measurements :wink: .


----------



## NaughTTy

Dani - Thanks very much for your donation - I'll make sure it get's paid direct 

John - thanks for offering to donate too  I must admit, I hadn't noticed the 5% before 

Address on its way 

Thanks again,
Paul


----------



## A3DFU

I just hope that Saskia will recover from her recent surgery soon as much as she can


----------



## NaughTTy

A3DFU said:


> I just hope that Saskia will recover from her recent surgery soon as much as she can


They sent her home yesterday Dani 

I took her younger sister up to the hospital yesterday lunchtime in the TT. When I arrived, Ella said they were discharging her later that afternoon. Would have been fun trying to get us all in the TT but luckily my parents had also come to see Saskia...in Dad's Volvo V70 

She had a pretty comfortable night and has been on top form for most of today. Really pleased to have her home and looking so well


----------



## A3DFU

NaughTTy said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope that Saskia will recover from her recent surgery soon as much as she can
> 
> 
> 
> They sent her home yesterday Dani
> 
> I took her younger sister up to the hospital yesterday lunchtime in the TT. When I arrived, Ella said they were discharging her later that afternoon. Would have been fun trying to get us all in the TT but luckily my parents had also come to see Saskia...in Dad's Volvo V70
> 
> She had a pretty comfortable night and has been on top form for most of today. Really pleased to have her home and looking so well
Click to expand...

That is very good news Paul 

Yes, 4 people in a TT is quite something. It's possible but not very comfortable (well, not for the passengers!)

With it being half term I guess the girls can now play together with Saskia recovering nicely


----------



## R6B TT

John-H said:


> PM me your address Paul and I'll send you a cheque. I started with the website but they seem to take a 5% cut and they want to know your inside leg measurements :wink: .


Yep, but they sort out the Gift Aid and take the 5% from the taxback I think.


----------



## NaughTTy

John-H said:


> PM me your address Paul and I'll send you a cheque. I started with the website but they seem to take a 5% cut and they want to know your inside leg measurements :wink: .


Cheque arrived today John - many thanks  Already banked and cash will be given direct to Tim this afternoon. Thanks for the other sheet you included too. I've seen it in similar circumstances and agree about the effect


----------



## KammyTT

can i pay by paypal? :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy

KammyTT said:


> can i pay by paypal? :roll:


 :roll: !

Not an easy option for me unfortunately - sorry.

Easy enough to pay on the site though or by cheque to me or direct to Sense. 

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## NaughTTy

As an extra incentive, here's a little something we did yesterday on Radio 4.

Sense are constantly fighting the deafblind corner and yesterday we were chosen to be interviewed for the PM program about the lack of support from local authorities (although should really be central govt.) even though they are legally bound to provide some kind of "intervener" to help with deafblind children's development.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/pm/2007/10/broken_promises.shtml#comments

The link is to the blog but if you go to the PM home page and find "Listen again" youcan listen to yesterday's program (Wed 31/10) - our bit was about 45 minutes in.


----------



## A3DFU

Very interesting; it provides loads of insights


----------



## NaughTTy

A3DFU said:


> Very interesting; it provides loads of insights


Thanks Dani.

Shame they didn't play the whole interview which was around 15 minutes long, but I think the points came across in what they did air.


----------



## KenTT

Hi Paul

I'm really sorry I over looked this post mate  , I never pay much attention to the sticky's at the top, I'm just wondering if any one else will do the same. It needs to be sticky but without the sticky heading :? .

Anyway I've done it now, sorry I would have done it earlier  .


----------



## NaughTTy

KenTT said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> I'm really sorry I over looked this post mate  , I never pay much attention to the sticky's at the top, I'm just wondering if any one else will do the same. It needs to be sticky but without the sticky heading :? .
> 
> Anyway I've done it now, sorry I would have done it earlier  .


Thanks very much Ken  No need to apologise - the marathon isn't until April :wink:

Know what you mean about the sticky. I even missed your post until I saw my email notification. It saves having to bump it all the time but still very easy to miss - hard to know what is best really :?


----------



## penfold

Agreed, I kinda overlooked it as well - I came here from the "What would you do with Â£95 million" thread.


----------



## NaughTTy

penfold said:


> Agreed, I kinda overlooked it as well - I came here from the "What would you do with Â£95 million" thread.


Many thanks for the donation penfold  Glad my bit of 'product placement' worked :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

Just a quick update - Tim is still training hard - he's now doing nigh-on full marathon length training sessions and recently completed the Silverstone half-marathon - there's a pic on the Just Giving site of him finishing the race 

With only 3 weeks until the big event he is still Â£1000 short of his target so any further donations would be gratefully received


----------



## mighTy Tee

I have just added my 2p :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

mighTy Tee said:


> I have just added my 2p :wink:


Excellent - thanks Richard.

(With only 3 weeks to go it may be a bit late to start training :roll: :wink: )

I saw Tim at the weekend and he is still really amazed and honoured to have had such a great response from the Forum...as am I. We really are very impressed by everyone's generosity - Thanks to everyone who has donated so far


----------



## A3DFU

NaughTTy said:


> (With only 3 weeks to go it may be a bit late to start training :roll: :wink: )


WOW, are you going to take part too, Paul :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy

A3DFU said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> (With only 3 weeks to go it may be a bit late to start training :roll: :wink: )
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, are you going to take part too, Paul :roll:
Click to expand...

Still no


----------



## NaughTTy

Many thanks Tony - much apppreciated.

We're having a meeting on Thursday with our new (and first full-time) Social Worker. Another excellent bit of work by Sense who have helped us push for what Saskia is entitled to. This has been set up and organised by one of our main contacts at Sense and I'll be showing this thread to her to show just how generous people have been. Every time I mention it to any of them they are seriously impressed


----------



## BAMTT

Your welcome Paul,


----------



## NaughTTy

A quick update with the Marathon happening this weekend:

We're now within Â£400 of Tim's target!!!! So a MASSIVE thanks to everyone who's donated so generously - I still stunned at how many people have sponsored Tim from here. Thanks you all once again. 

If anyone else feels a need to lighten their wallet and help to clear that last Â£400 - you still have 63 days to donate :wink: 

Thanks all. I'll update with Tim's time after the weekend - I think he's aiming for 4:20 ish (although Grant wants him to hit 4 hrs!!)

P.S. Thanks for the cheque Barry


----------



## A3DFU

And you are still not joining your brother, Paul :roll: :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

A3DFU said:


> And you are still not joining your brother, Paul :roll: :wink:


I might join my brother Dani - however he's far larger than me (as you may remember from the Black tie do [smiley=idea2.gif] ) and also not running in the Marathon..!...My *brother-in-law* is though :roll: :wink:

Thanks very much Hev - very kind of you


----------



## A3DFU

NaughTTy said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you are still not joining your brother, Paul :roll: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I might join my brother Dani - however he's far larger than me (as you may remember from the Black tie do [smiley=idea2.gif] ) and also not running in the Marathon..!...My *brother-in-law* is though :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

I must write 100 times: _in-law_
So here it is (in-law) x 100 = 100x in-law :roll:


----------



## phodge

100 in-law's - also known as a fate worse than death!!

:lol: :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

Well he finished it!!

Slightly later than planned at 5hrs 4mins but it's a damn sight better than I could do :lol:

Huge congrats to Tim and again a huge thanks to all who have been so generous in your donations. Still Â£300 short of his target but I know there's still some money coming in from other sources so I'm pretty sure he will have reached it by the deadline (61 days away)

We've heard today that there were over 400 people running for Sense so the money raised will be an incredible help to their work.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## phodge

Congrats to Tim!! Well done!!


----------



## John-H

Well done!


----------



## KenTT

Congratulations Tim on completing the London marathon  .


----------



## A3DFU

Congratulations to your brother*-in-law*


----------



## NaughTTy

Anyone want to remove this as a sticky now?

The great news is, Tim reached his target (and a bit more) so many thanks yet again for all your generous contributions


----------



## A3DFU

NaughTTy said:


> Anyone want to remove this as a sticky now?
> 
> The great news is, Tim reached his target (and a bit more) so many thanks yet again for all your generous contributions


Yeah, well done again to Tim
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy

Thanks Mr Jampott - much appreciated


----------

